# Could I pull of Dark Mahogany brown? (pics)



## alysonleah (Aug 14, 2012)

I recently got bored with my blonde hair and tried to dye it light ash brown...and it came out this nasty lifeless color. 

So when I went to the store with my boyfriend I had him help me pick out a color. The shade he picked out was a Dark Mahogany Brown. Out of impulse, I agreed to let him buy it for me. But, I'm having serious considerations before I dye it. I'm not sure I can pull it off. If not dark mahogany brown, what non-blonde colors can I pull off? I do not want to go blonde again, as I think it would be too bad for my hair right now. 

FYI: As a child I was naturally blonde but now its a mousy dark brown.

Here are some picture of me with different hair colors:

*1. Red.*

LOL dont laugh. OLD picture. (I didn't really wear much makeup back then. Plus those are some pretty awful bangs.) I think the only person who liked this color was my mother. I thought it was okay, but I felt like most color clothing I wore didn't look good with the hair.





*2. Light brown*

It looks like it has a red tint, but its just the camera flash.





*3. Dark Brown*

I thought it made my eyes pop, but sometimes I felt too pale for it.





*4. Dark Blonde*

I like it, but I think its a bit boring. 





*5. Light blonde*

I love having light blonde hair, but the upkeep is ridiculous. And I want to stay away from lightening my hair for awhile. Sorry for the awful pic.





 What colors look best on me? Is dark mahogany brown a go or a no go?


----------



## dayisp (Aug 14, 2012)

its a go =) it makes your eyes stand out and you look fierce and confident in it =D i say do it !!


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 14, 2012)

Maybe a dark coffee-chocolatey brown? Or brown with redish-auburn tones


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 15, 2012)

If you are going to go a dark brown, consider something in a warm or auburn shade.

Dark ash brown - like pic 3 aren't that great for your skin tone.


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 15, 2012)

Is mahogany considered a warm or cool color?


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 15, 2012)

If there's ANY redness to it at all, it's warm. A cool brown will have bluey undertones


----------



## alysonleah (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, I went and did the mahogany brown, but I messed it up while doing so! So I had to go get it fixed at the salon. The hairdresser actually suggested red to me.

This is the result:





(unfortunately humidity got to my hair before I got a picture)


----------



## DBGenevieve (Aug 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *alysonleah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, I went and did the mahogany brown, but I messed it up while doing so! So I had to go get it fixed at the salon. The hairdresser actually suggested red to me.
> 
> ...


 So pretty! I love being a red head, always have. That's almost exactly what I was thinking for you


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 18, 2012)

Love the colour - it really  suits you!


----------



## bubbles231 (Aug 20, 2012)

your very pretty and have a nice completion and beautiful eyes, I find that the dark color is too harsh, and the blond washes you out, you actually loo fabulous with some red undertones, i think mahogany brown would be nice, if its too dark after you can buy at beauty supply store some lifting bleach, mix some with shampoo and it will lift out some of the heavy darkness if its too dark. something like a medium chesnut brown, or chocolate brown would suite you well for the fall, its cool you've tried so many colors though, but stick with something with an undertone to bring out your eyes. no more mousy brown for you haha


----------



## AriannaP (Aug 22, 2012)

Your hair dresser was right... Makes your eyes pop! LOVE it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Arianna


----------



## Samanthak03 (Aug 23, 2012)

In my opinion, I like the light brown


----------



## Mystery (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW, the dark brown/auburn was definately most striking for me. Anyways, you look nice with the new color. But really the no.2 pic struck me immediately, it really is THE best for you while dark brown/black maybe would not be a good idea for you.


----------

